# Restaurant and Mens Clothing Store Options in IN or OH



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

I going to be in southern IN and southern OH next month and was wondering if anyone had recommendations for a restaurant or a traditional menswear shop. I'll have my car. So driving from place to place will be no problem. I'll be south of Dayton in Ohio and south of Indianapolis in IN. 

Is St Elmo's still open in Indy? I was there about 10 years ago and remember it being a very nice steakhouse. I'd like to swing by for a visit if it is still serving great food.


----------

